# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja ja uutisia Turun seudun liikenteestä - syksy 2016

## Waltsu

Talviaikataulukausi alkoi 26.9. bussivarikkopalon jälkitunnelmissa. Lisäväriä kaupunkiin toivat Nyholmin pikaisesti hankkimat HSL-autot (OXI-673, -675 ja -678), jotka kulkivat linjalla 18. Runosmäessä nähtiin muutakin outoa - nimittäin V-S Bussipalveluiden linjalla 88 ajoikin Turkubus 8 (eli TLO 1608).

Littoisten liikenne siirtyi kakkoslinjan harteille ja kulkee Kohmossa uuden bussikadun kautta. Kadulla on muuta läpiajoa estämässä jämerät tolpat, jotka antavat tietä vain busseille.

Toripysäkkejä siirreltiin ja sen myötä jokunen reittikin muuttui.

Avauspäivän kuvakavalkadini alkaa tästä.

----------


## Waltsu

Tiistaina 27.9. oli TLO:n linjoilla TuKL:n kalustoa: auto 29 linjalla 220 sekä auto 30 linjalla 300.

----------


## 034

Turkubusilla joitakin ex Trandevejä ilmestynyt. Teli scala Trasdevin väreissä pyörinyt linjalla 6. 28.9.

----------


## Tenava

> Turkubusilla joitakin ex Trandevejä ilmestynyt. Teli scala Trasdevin väreissä pyörinyt linjalla 6. 28.9.


Niitä on vasta yksi mutta lisää on tulossa useampia kappaleita  :Smile:  Todennäköisesti Nyholmille.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Näytti olevan kohtuu ikäinen, kun oli uudemmalla takaikkunalla.

----------


## Tenava

> Näytti olevan kohtuu ikäinen, kun oli uudemmalla takaikkunalla.


Juu on 2009/8 otettu liikenteeseen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ensimmäinen Linkker-sähköbussi aloittanee Turussa lähipäivinä eli lokakuun alussa. Lue lisää *täältä*​.

----------


## Waltsu

Linkkereiden tuloon liittyy se, että TuKL sai lokakuun alussa ajaakseen linjan 1.

1.10. nähtiin ykkösen tuklilaisten lisäksi myös, että Turkubus 14 ajoi linjalla 18.

----------


## Waltsu

Sähköbussiliikenne alkoi 3.10. linjalla 1, ja liikenteessä oli ainakin Linkker nro 35. Kyydissäkin kävin, mutta juuri silloin auto teki lakon, joten matkanteko ei onnistunut.

Citybussilta on siirtynyt TuKLille neljä autoa: Citybussit 1, 13, 14 ja 16 ovat TuKLilla tässä järjestyksessä numerot 92-95. Lisäksi numerolle 91 on tullut Transdevin Scala nro 463.

Transdevin Scala nro 470 on nykyään Turkubus 15.

----------


## Eira

> Sähköbussiliikenne alkoi 3.10. linjalla 1, ja liikenteessä oli ainakin Linkker nro 35. Kyydissäkin kävin, mutta juuri silloin auto teki lakon, joten matkanteko ei onnistunut.


"Juuri silloin" tullee olemaan yhtä harvinaista kuin "Kaikki asiakaspalvelijamme ovat juuri nyt varattuina, ..."

----------


## kallio843

Jo tänään linkkeri oli sanonut sopimuksensa irti 200 metriä ennen latauspaikkaa facebookissa olleen videon mukaan. Matka jatkui hinausauton perässä..

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kyllä on aikamoinen riski hankkia ensimmäisten joukossa kyseistä mallia. Ei takuu varmasti vikoja puutu, ja hinta puoli miljoonaa auto. No, toisaalta on hyvä, että juuri Tukl aloittaa kokeilun, saa sitten yksityinen puoli aikanaan valmiimpia autoja.

----------


## tsv56

> Jo tänään linkkeri oli sanonut sopimuksensa irti 200 metriä ennen latauspaikkaa facebookissa olleen videon mukaan. Matka jatkui hinausauton perässä..


Linkkeri, linkkeri. 
Ei linkei olis juutuupiin kans?

----------


## MJG

> Kyllä on aikamoinen riski hankkia ensimmäisten joukossa kyseistä mallia. Ei takuu varmasti vikoja puutu, ja hinta puoli miljoonaa auto. No, toisaalta on hyvä, että juuri Tukl aloittaa kokeilun, saa sitten yksityinen puoli aikanaan valmiimpia autoja.


Jonkun rohkean pitää olla edelläkävijä.  Sen verran paksunahkaisen rohkean,  että voi asettautua halvan ilkkumisen yläpuolelle.

----------


## KriZuu

V-S Bussipalvelut Oy on pyytänyt joukkoliikennelautakunnalta ennakkopäätöstä siirtää kolme sopimusta LS-Liikennelinjat Oy:lle liiketoimintakaupan yhteydessä.

28.9. pidetyn kokouksen pöytäkirjasta: http://ah.turku.fi/tksjlk/2016/0928012x/3443042.htm. Ehdotus hyväksyttiin.

----------


## killerpop

> Linkkeri, linkkeri. 
> Ei linkei olis juutuupiin kans?


Instagramiin kylläkin, https://www.instagram.com/p/BLlkTetDZv7/

----------


## Waltsu

Nyholmin 55 (OXI-675) on vaihtanut HSL-värinsä Föli-kuosiin.

----------


## zige94

88:lla on jo n. parin viikon ajan ajellut Turun kaupunkiliikenteen Scalan rämä. Linjalla ennen ollut uudehko 8900LE, olikohan V-S Bussipalvelujen logolla varustettuna.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ei se mikään rämä ole, ja kuljettajan kannalta parempi pyöriteltävä kuin raskas kaksiakselinen Volvo. Kai tämä tuhopoltosta johtuu. Sinänsä aivan sama, mikä auto 88:lla pyörii.

----------


## tsv56

Föli liikennettä Naantalin seudulla hoitaa myös Päivölä.com.

----------


## zige94

13.12.

Linjalla 300 vilahti äsken VDL Citea ilmeisesti VDL:n esittelyteipeissä.

----------


## zige94

> 13.12.
> 
> Linjalla 300 vilahti äsken VDL Citea ilmeisesti VDL:n esittelyteipeissä.


Rekisterinumero: ENB-462

----------


## MMikko

Eikös ykkösen kaikkien kuuden sähköbussin pitänyt olla ajossa joulukuun lopulla? Ainakaan 28.12. illalla oli pelkkää dieseliä nähtävillä. Latausasema oli kyllä valmiina Siljan terminaalilla.

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

28.12.2016 Tuli testattua päiväreissulla tuota Turun Linkkeriä, nyt siinä oli jotakin latausongelmaa. Ei ollut saanut päälle kierrokseen ainakaan sitä lataamaan, kun oli tullut ilmoitus vaan että ''lataus keskeytynyt''. No kyllä se sai sen lataamaan Lentoasemalla klo 19:37 lähtöön sitten, ja linjallaolo jatkui. Muuten toimi kyllä ihan moitteettomasti!  :Smile:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Olen ollut aika epäilevä Linkkerin suhteen, ja jossain määrin edelleen, mutta kyllä taustalla häärää ihan osaava ja kokenut porukka. Ihmetyttää, että autosta on tehty noinkin vaatimattoman näköinen. Väkisinkin ainakin keulailme tuo mieleen jonkun itänaapurin tekeleen. Hinta on järkyttävä, vaikka sitä miten perustelee.

----------

